# How to set up router TP link TL-WR720N as repeater?



## john55576

The short answer, yes.

The long answer, it depends on the many factors such as hardware and firmware.

Something like DD WRT firmware is usually needed to support a wifi repeater bridge for basic home all in one devices. There are cisco small business devices available that can be configured out of box, but they require intermediate networking skill to configure correctly.

The first thing to do it determine which hardware and firmware you are attempting to use, and what the current capabilities are. If your devices are comparable with DDWRT, you will also need to determine exactly which chipset is inside before attempting to flash them. Otherwise, you will brick it.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john55576*
> 
> The short answer, yes.
> 
> The long answer, it depends on the many factors such as hardware and firmware.
> 
> Something like DD WRT firmware is usually needed to support a wifi repeater bridge for basic home all in one devices. There are cisco small business devices available that can be configured out of box, but they require intermediate networking skill to configure correctly.
> 
> The first thing to do it determine which hardware and firmware you are attempting to use, and what the current capabilities are. If your devices are comparable with DDWRT, you will also need to determine exactly which chipset is inside before attempting to flash them. Otherwise, you will brick it.


I am using this tp link 150N router as AP:
150Mbps Wireless N Router TL-WR720N


----------



## john55576

http://www.tp-link.com/resources/document/TL-WR720N_V1_User_Guide_1910010617.pdf

According to the manufacture's documentation it is capable out of the box.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john55576*
> 
> http://www.tp-link.com/resources/document/TL-WR720N_V1_User_Guide_1910010617.pdf
> 
> According to the manufacture's documentation it is capable out of the box.


I cannot find where did it mention


----------



## john55576

page 31 and 32

"Enable WDS - Check this box to enable WDS. With this function, the Router can bridge two or more WLANs. If this checkbox is selected, you will have to set the following parameters as shown below. Make sure the following settings are correct."


----------



## john55576

You will also need to connect the second router to the first with an ethernet cable.


----------



## john55576

Food for thought & further reading...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireless_distribution_system


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john55576*
> 
> page 31 and 32
> 
> "Enable WDS - Check this box to enable WDS. With this function, the Router can bridge two or more WLANs. If this checkbox is selected, you will have to set the following parameters as shown below. Make sure the following settings are correct."


I want to do with LAN then let this router acts as access point to have wireless signal, any idea?


----------



## Pip Boy

the client is dumb. if its wpa2 / wpa then it will just choose the nearest AP, so long as the SSID and key is the same. Of course there are many ways to stop roaming but in this case it will roam to one with the highest or should i say best SNR.


----------



## john55576

Based on your original post... You want two routers to overlap coverage (on different channels) and extend the wifi range seamlessly without having to reconnect.

In order to do this, you need repeating bridge. This is different than a wifi bridge where the wifi establishes the connection from the first AP to the second AP then connects the host on the second router AP with the switch ports. It basically establishes the default gateway to the wifi instead of the wan port.

A wifi repeater requires the same SSID and security encryption on both AP, but the default gateway remains on the wan and maintains the connection to the other AP.

Also, WDS is one of two types of repeating. In most cases, both APs have to be compatible in terms of the repeating type utilized. It might be possible to repeat different types of hardware and firmware, but it is considered unreliable.

Furthermore, you will want to disable DHCP on the second AP and permit the first router AP to maintain DHCP ip addressing. Otherwise, the second router will NAT the ip addresses.

This isn't a basic setup that can just plug and play. You are going to have to read up on what it is your are trying to do. The first time I did this was with DDWRT on two WRT54GS Linksys.

http://www.manualslib.com/manual/405107/Tp-Link-Tl-Wr702n.html?page=113


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john55576*
> 
> Based on your original post... You want two routers to overlap coverage (on different channels) and extend the wifi range seamlessly without having to reconnect.
> 
> In order to do this, you need repeating bridge. This is different than a wifi bridge where the wifi establishes the connection from the first AP to the second AP then connects the host on the second router AP with the switch ports. It basically establishes the default gateway to the wifi instead of the wan port.
> 
> A wifi repeater requires the same SSID and security encryption on both AP, but the default gateway remains on the wan and maintains the connection to the other AP.
> 
> Also, WDS is one of two types of repeating. In most cases, both APs have to be compatible in terms of the repeating type utilized. It might be possible to repeat different types of hardware and firmware, but it is considered unreliable.
> 
> Furthermore, you will want to disable DHCP on the second AP and permit the first router AP to maintain DHCP ip addressing. Otherwise, the second router will NAT the ip addresses.
> 
> This isn't a basic setup that can just plug and play. You are going to have to read up on what it is your are trying to do. The first time I did this was with DDWRT on two WRT54GS Linksys.
> 
> http://www.manualslib.com/manual/405107/Tp-Link-Tl-Wr702n.html?page=113


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> the client is dumb. if its wpa2 / wpa then it will just choose the nearest AP, so long as the SSID and key is the same. Of course there are many ways to stop roaming but in this case it will roam to one with the highest or should i say best SNR.


Then the disconnect and reconnect issue will still happen?


----------



## john55576

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Then the disconnect and reconnect issue will still happen?


No. As long as the second router is configured as a repeater and uses the same SSID name and security, the issue of reconnecting will not even be noticed by the wifi host. The host will not realize that it is even on a different AP.


----------



## espn

my other router is buffalo so different from tp-link, would that be a bad idea to do lan connected expander?


----------



## john55576

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> my other router is buffalo so different from tp-link, would that be a bad idea to do lan connected expander?


It might work? WDS isn't exactly standardized...

"WDS may be incompatible between different products (even occasionally from the same vendor) since the IEEE 802.11-1999 standard does not define how to construct any such implementations or how stations interact to arrange for exchanging frames of this format. The IEEE 802.11-1999 standard merely defines the 4-address frame format that makes it possible"


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john55576*
> 
> It might work? WDS isn't exactly standardized...
> 
> "WDS may be incompatible between different products (even occasionally from the same vendor) since the IEEE 802.11-1999 standard does not define how to construct any such implementations or how stations interact to arrange for exchanging frames of this format. The IEEE 802.11-1999 standard merely defines the 4-address frame format that makes it possible"


I am using a wired lan to link them so I think I am not building WDS, then is this alright?


----------



## john55576

The second router will need to be...
1) A repeater without DHCP (you need the main router to assign IP addresses)
2) The Wifi Broadcast the same SSID as the main router.
3) The Wifi uses the same wifi security (WPA is the easiest to share)
4) The Wifi uses the same security passcode
5) The Wan port connects to one of the main router's switch port.
*also make sure the router's ip for admin page doesn't overlap with anything else static or possible within the main DHCP range.

The main router will be...
1) DHCP server
2) Firewall / NAT
3) Gateway to internet
4) The Wan port connects to a DSL/Cable modem.

In theory, it should work, but it depends on how exactly the frames are being written or read. If it does not work with the two routers you have, you'll most likely need to buy another of one or the other in the same type and model.

Some Buffalo routers are compatible with DDWRT which greatly expands their capabilities. Check DD-WRT website to check if the Buffalo firmware for your is available.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john55576*
> 
> The second router will need to be...
> 1) A repeater without DHCP (you need the main router to assign IP addresses)
> 2) The Wifi Broadcast the same SSID as the main router.
> 3) The Wifi uses the same wifi security (WPA is the easiest to share)
> 4) The Wifi uses the same security passcode
> 5) The Wan port connects to one of the main router's switch port.
> *also make sure the router's ip for admin page doesn't overlap with anything else static or possible within the main DHCP range.
> 
> The main router will be...
> 1) DHCP server
> 2) Firewall / NAT
> 3) Gateway to internet
> 4) The Wan port connects to a DSL/Cable modem.
> 
> In theory, it should work, but it depends on how exactly the frames are being written or read. If it does not work with the two routers you have, you'll most likely need to buy another of one or the other in the same type and model.
> 
> Some Buffalo routers are compatible with DDWRT which greatly expands their capabilities. Check DD-WRT website to check if the Buffalo firmware for your is available.


Thanks for the detail. I am having the setting with two different SSID while the TP-link router is being access point wired linked to the buffalo router. Is my current setting theoretically more stable than having same SSID as a repeater because of these two routers are two different brands with different design?


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john55576*
> 
> The second router will need to be...
> 1) A repeater without DHCP (you need the main router to assign IP addresses)
> 2) The Wifi Broadcast the same SSID as the main router.
> 3) The Wifi uses the same wifi security (WPA is the easiest to share)
> 4) The Wifi uses the same security passcode
> 5) The Wan port connects to one of the main router's switch port.
> *also make sure the router's ip for admin page doesn't overlap with anything else static or possible within the main DHCP range.
> 
> The main router will be...
> 1) DHCP server
> 2) Firewall / NAT
> 3) Gateway to internet
> 4) The Wan port connects to a DSL/Cable modem.
> 
> In theory, it should work, but it depends on how exactly the frames are being written or read. If it does not work with the two routers you have, you'll most likely need to buy another of one or the other in the same type and model.
> 
> Some Buffalo routers are compatible with DDWRT which greatly expands their capabilities. Check DD-WRT website to check if the Buffalo firmware for your is available.


yes that's about right. there is a possibility of using a wireless nic and you can make that into an access point sat routing to the main gateway (home router) but that would require the pc to be on all the time (which it might)

also the disconnect thing >may< not matter if you did it the dumb way but for gaming/streaming of course it would matter. So yea your basically 100% right


----------



## john55576

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Thanks for the detail. I am having the setting with two different SSID while the TP-link router is being access point wired linked to the buffalo router. Is my current setting theoretically more stable than having same SSID as a repeater because of these two routers are two different brands with different design?


If the two routers are compatible, it would function basically the same. Either way it will work, but in both cases, it wouldn't be ideal for gaming nor is anything on wifi. Keep in mind that most wifi can reach well beyond 100 feet. So while extending the range will result in a stronger perceived signal, there are other ways to increase the strength without additional hardware. There are just so many factors to be defined, it just isn't necessarily going to result in faster speeds or further distance on its own. Wall structure play a huge role in determining speed and distance.

Sorry, I know I keep saying this, but DDWRT really is remarkable in that it doesn't cost thousands. DDWRT also has an option to change the levels of strength. It will cause the unit to overheat, but if you do it right such as by determining where and what kinds of interference patterns exist... well its better than buying extra hardware.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john55576*
> 
> If the two routers are compatible, it would function basically the same. Either way it will work, but in both cases, it wouldn't be ideal for gaming nor is anything on wifi. Keep in mind that most wifi can reach well beyond 100 feet. So while extending the range will result in a stronger perceived signal, there are other ways to increase the strength without additional hardware. There are just so many factors to be defined, it just isn't necessarily going to result in faster speeds or further distance on its own. Wall structure play a huge role in determining speed and distance.
> 
> Sorry, I know I keep saying this, but DDWRT really is remarkable in that it doesn't cost thousands. DDWRT also has an option to change the levels of strength. It will cause the unit to overheat, but if you do it right such as by determining where and what kinds of interference patterns exist... well its better than buying extra hardware.


Actually I am using buffalo DDWRT for my another buffalo router. I have used this buffalo router for more than 2 years and the local warranty had expired, and then it started to have self reboot problem, finally I tried DDWRT and it works great! It is very stable now.

For the routers that I talk about in this thread, I haven't changed to DDWRT yet.


----------



## espn

I try to look at the TL-WR720N manual to see how to set it as a repeater. Here is the manual:
http://www.tp-link.com/resources/document/TL-WR720N_V1_User_Guide_1910010617.pdf
I search and there isn't the word "repeater" in the manual.

The goal is having Buffalo WHR-G300N as the router and TP Link TL-WR720N as the AP.

I have just reset both routers to default.

Then I setup WHR-G300N to be a very basic wireless router with RES wireless password. Its WAN is wired connected to the internet source.

Then I connect one of the LAN of Buffalo WHR-G300N to WAN of TP Link TL-WR720N.

Then I set the SSID and RES wireless password same as the Buffalo WHR-G300N.

It works except if I work from the range of WHR-G300N to the range of TL-WR720N without the device auto disconnect because of the signal of WHR-G300N isn't weak enough, then the device would use the stronger signal of TL-WR720N, but then the connection doesn't really work. It is connected to TL-WR720N but the internet doesn't really work. I have to turn the wifi off then on, then it would be fine.

I think I have to set the TP Link TL-WR720N to be repeater to make this perfectly work, seem like it is only working as a NAT connected router.

Does anyone know how to set up a TP link router as repeater? Look like the manual doesn't clearly step by step showing how.

I update the topic thread with this words now, so people can understand how is my story now.


----------



## beers

If you're just wiring them together it would be a waste of time to try to configure it as a wifi repeater. This is more of an access point type of deployment.

You'll want to:

-Assign the TP-Link a static LAN address within your current subnet but outside of the DHCP range
-Connect devices using the LAN ports (move the cable over from the WAN on the TP Link)
-Configure the same SSID and security settings for each device
-Set the TP Link device to use another one of the non-overlapping wireless channels (1,6 or 11).


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> If you're just wiring them together it would be a waste of time to try to configure it as a wifi repeater. This is more of an access point type of deployment.
> 
> You'll want to:
> 
> -Assign the TP-Link a static LAN address within your current subnet but outside of the DHCP range
> -Connect devices using the LAN ports (move the cable over from the WAN on the TP Link)
> -Configure the same SSID and security settings for each device
> -Set the TP Link device to use another one of the non-overlapping wireless channels (1,6 or 11).


Set the TP Link device to use another one of the non-overlapping wireless channels (1,6 or 11) can prevent sometimes I need to turn device off then on when I move from router area to AP area??


----------



## beers

Purpose of above steps:

Step 1) Ease of management
Step 2) Keep network in the same broadcast domain/subnet
Step 3) Allow credentials to authenticate to either AP and reach the same network
Step 4) Keep each AP from interfering with each other.

Step 2 would probably mitigate a lot of your roaming problem, as it stands now your device is joining an entirely separate network.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> Purpose of above steps:
> 
> Step 1) Ease of management
> Step 2) Keep network in the same broadcast domain/subnet
> Step 3) Allow credentials to authenticate to either AP and reach the same network
> Step 4) Keep each AP from interfering with each other.
> 
> Step 2 would probably mitigate a lot of your roaming problem, as it stands now your device is joining an entirely separate network.


step 2 means
current: lan of router linked to wan of AP
become
lane of router linked to lan of AP
correct?
should I do step 2 first then step 1?


----------



## espn

Are these steps correct?
http://www.tp-link.us/article/?faqid=417
the main different is just I need to use the same SSID and wireless password as the router, while this article doesn't mention?


----------



## espn

This should be helpful?

http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Wireless_Access_Point

Simple Version

Disable DHCP
Connect a LAN port to the main network / to the main Router's LAN port

Now you have an AccesPoint only setup, where clients are served IP details from your main network or main Router.

Short Version

Do a hard reset on the second router.

If you want to connect two routers with an ethernet cable, so that all devices connected to either of them can communicate with each other, plug an ethernet cable into the LAN (Not WAN) port of each router, set the IP to the second router to the same LAN IP address as the first router PLUS ONE (eg. 192.168.1.2), disable dhcp on the second router, and set it to a different channel as the first.

If you want to connect two routers with an ethernet cable so that the clients on one router are isolated from those on the other you need to use IP table rules to do this fully. However, you can do rudimentary isolation by plugging the ethernet cable from the first router's LAN port to the second router's WAN port, set the IP of the second router to a DIFFERENT Subnet, (eg 192.168.2.1 - Plus one to third octet if using 255.255.255.0 as subnet mask) and leave dhcp enabled on the second router.


----------



## andyroo89

I love tp link brands (I have 4x 703n 1x 3040 1x wr842nd) all of them have openwrt flashed. What you want can be achieved if the 720n was supported under openwrt (the only one that is supported is the travel router which uses the same name) if youre doing wired repeater, you have to disable dhcp on the 720n, put the router under different ip (main router being 192.168.1.1, the 720n can be 192.168.1.2 or 3 or whatever) the ssid and password is fine, just put it on a different channel (maybe?)

I didn't go through the whole thread since I have 20+ tabs open reading different stuff.

edit; I didn't even notice your post above mine, you pretty much hit it right on the nail.


----------

